# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  24/7 DNS Данный ресурс заблокирован.

## Вахид

Помогите , захожу на сайт для взрослых вылазиет это , раньше не было такого.В интернете читал , пишут что это вирус в браузере , как его удалить , что б было все как прежде?

24/7 DNS Данный ресурс заблокирован.
Этот сайт содержит материалы порнографического характера!
Доступ к сайту был заблокирован фильтром 24/7 DNS.
По всем возникшим вопросам обращайтесь к администратору вашей локальной сети.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

